# RealVNC vs. TightVNC vs. UltraVNC



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for the best VNC application. I have narrowed it down to RealVNC, TightVNC, and UltraVNC. Which would you choose and why?

Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use UltraVNC because it works well for me, and has file transfer and encryption.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I use UltraVNC because it works well for me, and has file transfer and encryption.


Thanks, JohnWill, I will test that one out.


----------

